# Topmail GMX



## loch (6 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

leider geht es mir hier wie einigen im Forum. Ich soll im Januar auf einen "jetzt kaufen" Button bei GMX geklickt und damit ein Topmail Abo abgeschlossen haben. Wie andere auch, kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen und eigentlich auch kaum glauben, kann es aber auch nicht zu 100% ausschließen. Aus den Beiträgen die ich mir hier und anderswo durchgelesen habe, habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass ich eigentlich gute Chancen habe, an der Zahlung der ca. 60 Euro vorbeizukommen.

Jetzt kommt der springende Punkt. Ich benutze diesen Account seit ca. 15 Jahren. Viele Leute mit denen ich nur noch sporadisch Kontakt habe, kennen nur diese Adresse. Sie aufzugeben, kommt für mich eigentlich nicht in Frage. Ich würde ggf. sogar eher 60 Euro zahlen, obwohl ich das eigentlich auch nicht einsehe. Wie sieht das aus? Sperrt GMX den Account regelhaft, wenn man nicht bezahlt? Hat es mal jemand erlebt, dass auf ein Widerrufschreiben (z.B. auch das hier im Forum) eine sinnvolle Antwort kommt im Sinne von "na gut, dann eben nicht"? Hat man ggf. Möglichkeiten den Account wieder zu öffnen, wenn er einmal gesperrt ist? Gibt's sonst noch etwas, was ich nicht bedacht habe?

Für Eure Hilfe vielen Dank!


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juni 2013)

Ja GMX sperrt dann den Account.
Ansonsten alle anschreiben und neue Mailadresse mitteilen.
Und ruft doch nicht die GMX Adressen Online im Internet auf.
Da kann man Mailprogramme nutzen und hat so keine Gelegenheit, auf die Buttons herein zu fallen.


----------



## loch (7 Juni 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Und ruft doch nicht die GMX Adressen Online im Internet auf.
> Da kann man Mailprogramme nutzen und hat so keine Gelegenheit, auf die Buttons herein zu fallen.


 
Mache ich auch. Nur wenn ich mal von einem anderen Computer kurz meine E-mails checke oder in den Spamordner reinschaue. Dabei muss es wohl passiert sein.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juni 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Und ruft doch nicht die GMX Adressen Online im Internet auf.
> Da kann man Mailprogramme nutzen und hat so keine Gelegenheit, auf die Buttons herein zu fallen.


 
Inzwischen wird bei den Freemail-Accounts von web.de und gmx.de der Account gesperrt, wenn der Inhaber sich über eine längere Zeit weg nicht über den Webmail-Zugang (sondern nur über POP3) angemeldet hat.

Auch diejenigen, die über POP3 reingehen, sollen wenigstens ab und zu zwangsweise über das Hütchenspiel stolpern.


----------



## Hippo (9 Juni 2013)

Weiß Du da was nach welcher Zeit das passiert?


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juni 2013)

Anscheinend nach 6 Monaten "Inaktivität" (ohne Einloggen über das Web-Interface).
http://de.comm.provider.mail.narkive.com/ZjDumsrk/gmx-bounce-meldung-user-is-inactive


----------



## Hippo (9 Juni 2013)

Danke


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juni 2013)

Hier aus 2010/11 die vollständige Meldung
http://apennin-bike-week.blogspot.de/2010/09/ihr-gmx-account-status-inaktiv.html
http://nichtsnutzer.blogspot.de/2011_12_01_archive.html


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Antiscammer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Inzwischen wird bei den Freemail-Accounts von web.de und gmx.de der Account gesperrt, wenn der Inhaber sich über eine längere Zeit weg nicht über den Webmail-Zugang (sondern nur über POP3) angemeldet hat.
> ...


 
Ist aber auch erst mal nicht schlecht (abgesehen vom Hütchenspiel). Andererseits werden die Web.de/GMX-Accounts reihenweise gekapert und anderweitig missbraucht (Spam, Phishing usw.) Das geht vor allem gut, wenn der eigentliche Accountinhaber das Webinterface unbeobachtet lässt. Deshalb gibt es jetzt auch den Mail-Check für den Browser.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Inzwischen wird bei den Freemail-Accounts von web.de und gmx.de der Account gesperrt, wenn der Inhaber sich über eine längere Zeit weg nicht über den Webmail-Zugang (sondern nur über POP3) angemeldet hat.
> 
> Auch diejenigen, die über POP3 reingehen, sollen wenigstens ab und zu zwangsweise über das Hütchenspiel stolpern.


 
Also mein Account ist seit jahren aktiv und wird nur über pop3 genutzt...


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Hütchenspiel  -  Mail-Check für den Browser.


Seit meinem Test hier lasse ich seit 11.02.2013 verschiedene Accounts bei GMX und Web.de laufen. Diesen Mail-Check muss man mögen - bei mir isser halt drauf, weil ich zu bequem bin, regelmäßig nach Spam zu schauen. Das Hütschenspiel habe ich dabei aber noch gar nicht erlebt, denn die Landingpage sieht so aus (Beispiel GMX):


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Juni 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Also mein Account ist seit jahren aktiv und wird nur über pop3 genutzt...


 
Hier ebenso. Drei Accounts bei (web.de, 2x GMX) und grundsätzlich nur über Pop3. Ich wüsste meine Passwörter gar nicht aus dem Stegreif, um mich anzumelden.


----------

